# 1 Red Foot...



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

1 Red Foot... 2 Red Feet?? Just wondering. Hmmm....


----------



## jackrat (Sep 20, 2011)

Redfoots


----------



## ascott (Sep 20, 2011)

Red head......?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 20, 2011)

Huh?

You lot have been smoking the wacky backy tonight... i'm getting a bit worried.


----------



## ascott (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmmmm....someone may be thinking "red"?


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay now try this one:
I have 2 Red Foots Tortoises.
I have 2 Red Feet Tortoises.
I have 2 Red Foot Tortoises. 
YOU KNOW I'M USING THIS TO MESS WITH MY 8TH GRADERS TOMORROW!!! 
I know that we all know the right answer but it's fun to think about this stuff. 



jackrat said:


> Redfoots





YES PLEASE! 



ascott said:


> Red head......?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 20, 2011)

Aww darn it, I thought this was going to be pics of a red foot you were adding to your tort family. Oh well, maybe later


----------



## ascott (Sep 20, 2011)

Ooooowwww Ooooowwww, I know...number 3?


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

I bid on Tyler's. I was outbid by like $1.50 so I took it as a sign from above! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Aww darn it, I thought this was going to be pics of a red foot you were adding to your tort family. Oh well, maybe later


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 20, 2011)

Now i'm really confused :S

I am blonde... this does not take much.
Some explain?


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

Sadly you're probably not too far off! Oh if only I could tell you about some of the things I hear... Ahhh!



ascott said:


> Ooooowwww Ooooowwww, I know...number 3?





Angela is making a joke (more like a truth) about the youth of America. Red Foot + Red Foot = Three. 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Now i'm really confused :S
> 
> I am blonde... this does not take much.
> Some explain?


----------



## ascott (Sep 20, 2011)

Meeee tooooo? I thought first Anthony you were getting a redfoot....then I thought we were in class....and now..I am confused.....and I am blonde, sometimes..but brunette today..so I don't get it ...LOL


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 20, 2011)

Ahh... ok. I get it now!

Oops... I don't half make myself sound stupid sometimes!
Guess you should be making jokes about the youth of england too


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

I think I heard someone from the U.K. griping about the fact that they aren't serving pizza for lunch anymore! Is this true??



stephiiberrybean said:


> Ahh... ok. I get it now!
> 
> Oops... I don't half make myself sound stupid sometimes!
> Guess you should be making jokes about the youth of england too





No Red Foots (Feet--haha! ) right now. I'm supposed to be moving in the late-spring so perhaps then. 



ascott said:


> Meeee tooooo? I thought first Anthony you were getting a redfoot....then I thought we were in class....and now..I am confused.....and I am blonde, sometimes..but brunette today..so I don't get it ...LOL


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 20, 2011)

If you use the term, 'Tort', it is 2 Red Foot Torti, I believe...


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok that's it! I'm looking this up! If I do this the wrong way I'll have that one little know-it-all kid telling me "That's not right!" 



lynnedit said:


> If you use the term, 'Tort', it is 2 Red Foot Torti, I believe...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 20, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I think I heard someone from the U.K. griping about the fact that they aren't serving pizza for lunch anymore! Is this true??



No they don't! 
Also no-one in the UK sells Turkey Twizzlers anymore!
This angers me greatly!
Stupid Jamie Oliver thinking he's doing good... he's not! I'll starve before i eat his vegetable rubbish!!

Good job i left school before he decided to come in and make everything "healthy".
does he know NOT EATING is NOT HEALTHY! 

*goes off grumbling to the corner of the room*


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay here it is: 
What is the plural of tort?
Answer
The plural form of tort is torts. 

What is the plural of tortoise?
Answer
The plural form of tortoise is tortoises. 

http://www.wordhippo.com/what-is/the-plural-of/tortoise.html




AnthonyC said:


> Ok that's it! I'm looking this up! If I do this the wrong way I'll have that one little know-it-all kid telling me "That's not right!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WHAAAAAT?!?! NO TURKEY TWIZZLERS!!! THAT MONSTER!!!  Wait, you don't mean that you guys have turkey flavored licorice???????



stephiiberrybean said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > I think I heard someone from the U.K. griping about the fact that they aren't serving pizza for lunch anymore! Is this true??
> ...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad you cleared up the whole tortoise, tortoises thing 

NO! It's appalling! 
He said they were too fattening and now you can't even buy them in the supermarket! 
I'll decide whats too fattening for me, thank you very much!! 
If i can eat a whole kebab, i doubt a turkey twizzler will kill me! And if it does, well i'll die happy!!

Nope... yum, turkey twizzlers...


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

Well I know what the bonus question is going to be on the quiz I'm giving tomorrow--"Can anyone tell me what a TURKEY TWIZZLER is?" Funny b/c I'm under the impression that here in America we think that ANYTHING made with turkey is healthy.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 20, 2011)

You would not like my kid's school at all! The choices are all healthy, vending machines are not allowed and choices for drink's are water, pomegranate juice and seltzer. There are occasional treat's like pizza but if you are in a sport's program you are seriously encouraged not to partake.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 20, 2011)

Whoa. Thats one hell of a strict school. Erin.
My school gave up being strict when they realized i thought rules were there to be broken! HAHA! 
Boarding school was great. The teachers were actually great, they found me hilarious. However no-one could complain because i got the grades and was on the sports teams. 

AnthonyC You have to put that on your Quiz and tell me what answers you get


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

I definitely will. Just wish I could show them the picture and then let them guess what it is! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Whoa. Thats one hell of a strict school. Erin.
> My school gave up being strict when they realized i thought rules were there to be broken! HAHA!
> Boarding school was great. The teachers were actually great, they found me hilarious. However no-one could complain because i got the grades and was on the sports teams.
> 
> AnthonyC You have to put that on your Quiz and tell me what answers you get


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2011)

(1.1)


----------



## ascott (Sep 20, 2011)

so was #3 right....jeez I don't know what the heck is going on? redfoots turkey things...... is it still talk like a pirate day.....arrrrrrr mateys, pass ye rum ...LOL


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 20, 2011)

umm.....how bout RED'S FEEEEETS~ 







JD~


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

Hahahaha! Awesome!! 



N2TORTS said:


> umm.....how bout RED'S FEEEEETS~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2011)

There are some things that just have to be labeled as the popular vernacular within a "community" of like minded people. I call it redfoot tortoise, for singular and redfoot tortoises for plural. Or red foots... As in, "Hey Jeff, how are your redfoots doing?"

On a similar note I know a group of torts are not properly referred to as a "herd", but darn it, I've always liked the phrase, "herd of turtles", and I like referring to my groups as herds. Right or wrong, I'm not changing it.

Furthermore, I'm not changing scientific names every time some scientist writes another damn paper and re-names everything. I like the genus Geochelone just fine and I'm going to keep using it. Eventually, some yahoo will write ANOTHER paper and change the names BACK. Then I'll be "correct" again.


----------

